# Kindle Keyboard Screen Frozen



## violingal13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Did my usual routine last night: read on my K3 until I couldn't keep my eyes open any more, plugged in my kindle to charge and went to sleep. No signs of any problems last night (aside from some lag time which has become the usual - I'm a book hoarder, so there's just too much on there). But now this morning it won't wake up. 

The light does turn green when I toggle the switch, but nothing happens on the screen. I tried a 30 sec reset - nothing, 60 sec - nothing. Plugged it in to my computer, but the screen didn't change for that, either, and the computer doesn't list it as a drive, either.

Any ideas? or is my kindle dead?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I don't have any ideas, but just wanted to give you a virtual hug! *hug* That sucks. I have a K3, too, and I love it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is the screen BLANK, or is there a sleep picture that just won't change? Blank probably means it's OFF. A sleep picture would mean it's just locked up.

You've done the usual stuff: be sure it's charged and perform a restart. But here's a curious thing: if you hold the switch long enough for it to go OFF, sometimes it doesn't go back on by itself. . . . so not a true 'reboot' but just a 'turning the thing all the way off.' Or maybe it turned itself off for some reason. And, if it's already OFF, holding the power switch for an extended period may not necessarily actually turn it ON. So, if it's a blank screen, try just turning it on by holding it a second or so -- same as you would if you were just waking it from sleep.

Plugging into the computer isn't particularly diagnostically significant, unfortunately. As long as it's on, it can show as a drive or not depending on either the USB port or the wire. Only, it absolutely _won't_ show as a drive if it is actually OFF.

If you can't get it started at all, then it's probably time to contact Kindle CS. There are phone numbers in the sticky at the top of this TTT forum, but I think the easiest way is to go to any kindle related page at Amazon and click Kindle support. There'll be a 'contact us' button and you can provide some information and then have _them_ call you.

If your device is out of warranty, you may be out of luck, but Amazon has been known, for these random 'it stopped working' sort of events, to at least provide a partial credit toward a new replacement. They're obviously not obligated to do so, of course, but it's quite possible -- even likely, I'd say -- as just good customer service. And smart business: a customer can't buy kindle books if they don't have a kindle! 

If it is under warranty, they should replace it. Though they don't 'officially' sell the keyboard model any more, I expect they have some refurbished units available for such cases.


----------



## violingal13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks so much, guys! Turns out it just needed about an hour of sitting there to decide to respond to the button (it was sitting on my table next to me, untouched, and started cycling through a restart) and now it's fine. I'm definitely going to remove a lot of books to help reduce lag, in case that was part of the problem, but for now all is well   Yay!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

violingal13 said:


> Thanks so much, guys! Turns out it just needed about an hour of sitting there to decide to respond to the button (it was sitting on my table next to me, untouched, and started cycling through a restart) and now it's fine. I'm definitely going to remove a lot of books to help reduce lag, in case that was part of the problem, but for now all is well  Yay!


Being full could be part of the problem. . .it needs some free space to swap stuff when you move things into and out of collections -- and just to store bookmarks and 'last page read' sort of stuff.

I got over keeping EVERYTHING on the kindle when my K3 started getting kind of laggy. I think I had about a thousand books on it at the time, maybe 10 collections. It would take 15 seconds to switch from the home page into a collection and nearly 10 to open a book. So I did a 'factory reset' and started over.  I subsequently got a basic kindle and a Paperwhite and those both have less memory anyway. And now I have probably 2000 books.  But only a couple hundred on any one device.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

violingal13 said:


> Thanks so much, guys! Turns out it just needed about an hour of sitting there to decide to respond to the button (it was sitting on my table next to me, untouched, and started cycling through a restart) and now it's fine. I'm definitely going to remove a lot of books to help reduce lag, in case that was part of the problem, but for now all is well  Yay!


Yay!  So glad to hear everything turned out OK. And, now I know what to expect with my own K3, perhaps if it gets too full.


----------

